# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  magia para Marruecos

## MagNity

Aún no se bien los datos, pero siendo la persona que me ha llamado de mi confianza y las prisas del proyecto (iré añadiendo más según vaya sabiendo).
Me han propuesto ir a Marruecos ha hacer un espectaculo para niños (tambien buscan grupo teatral para niños), creo que es a traves de una fundación o ONG. Seria ir una semana con gastos pagados a Marruecos. Yo no hago mucho de magia infantil pero tampoco tengo seguramente disponibilidad para ir (me da mucha rabia). 
Así que si alguno quiere ir (pido profesionalidad) me avise y me de email de contacto y telf por MP.
No aseguro que os llamen a todos y evidentemente si conozco a alguien que sepa que es un mago reconocido pues lo pondré con preferencias (ya que irá en mi nombre y no me gustaría quedar mal).
las fechas están para concretar pero sería una semana en abril.

----------


## mayico

pues... a que parte de marruecos se debe ir... más cerca de Melilla o más cerca de Ceuta :Confused: 

esta es mi web www.sarapinysarapon.com

soy de Melilla he actuado por marruecos, mi número está en la web.

gracias por todo.

----------


## MagNity

la verdad es que no se mucho así que no et puedo contestar, creo que es un intercambio cultural, pero estoy esperando a que me envien más información.
te tomo nota

----------


## mayico

gracias, y según en que zona de marruecos... se pueden ahorrar el viaje y la estancia ya que si es por la zona cerca a Melilla pues con el coche es suficiente

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Nity,

Depende para cuando sea, puedes contar con migo

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

tomo nota.
por cierto Pep Maria, que grande eres!!! me lo pase bomba y me encanto conocerte!!!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

> tomo nota.
> por cierto Pep Maria, que grande eres!!! me lo pase bomba y me encanto conocerte!!!


Eso significa que me tengo que adelgazar?

----------


## MagNity

no creo,... diría que además peso más yo y todo,...xD

----------

